# Layers in cider..?



## Dulwich (19/7/20)

Newbie here ... have been doing okay with beers so far, but am trying a cider for the first time (mango/apple, using Aldi store-bought). Mad Millie cider yeast, temp maintained at 24-25°C. Fermentation was very active for the first week.

But after three weeks fermenting, I've run into something unexpected - I've got fairly prominent _layers. _ Pic attached. Uppermost seems very thin.





I'm using 5L carboys until I feel confident enough to go larger. And I've not been checking SG, as my hydrometer's tube is big and I figure the batches are too small to lose any by repeat checking. (So far I've had no bottle explosions ... touch wood.)

I'd planned on bottling the cider today, but now I don't know. Should I leave it another couple of weeks and see if the layers disappear? Or rack to a secondary? I considered stirring it gently beforehand, but I assume it would just re-separate in the bottles.

I'm at a loss as to how to proceed - any suggestions are appreciated!

[Edited to make subject line more relevant.]


----------



## MaggieO (20/7/20)

I would at least rack that cider into another carboy. Then you can let it sit a while longer. Sitting on that yeast at room temp the yeast is going to start breaking down which will give some unpleasant off flavors.

Top off the receiving carboy with some boiled water to reduce the air space.


----------



## Vini2ton (20/7/20)

Crash chill it if you can. Even if you sit the carboy in a container with iced water for a couple of days. That should help compact the lees to the bottom. Then rack it and top it up with cooled boiled water or more cider.


----------



## Dulwich (20/7/20)

Thanks - crash chilling it now. An added problem was that I'm going away for two weeks tomorrow, hence I'd planned to bottle before I left. But hopefully 3°C will put a brake on things until I get back. Then I'll rack to another carboy as suggested.


----------

